# Not quite there yet



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

I walked the trails in my woods in Laporte county today, ground temps maybe close but I see no other signs...no indicator plants or fungi, few trees budding, in my yard the daffodils are not close to blooming,..maple tapping was a month late this year..my best guess is nw Indiana morels will be popping in 5-11 days at the earliest, if the weather cooperates


----------

